# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  rception de donnes par un socket

## devvanjier

Salut  tous,

Je sais que certaines personnes diront que le rponse se trouve sur google mais, franchement cela fait une semaine que je cherche la solution en vain sur le net. Je bute sur un problme que je n'arrive pas  comprendre. Je dveloppe - pour un ami -une application serveur en c# 3.5 sense recevoir d'un appareil connect sur une machine distante des donnes. Malheureusement lorsque le client se connecte je reois l'erreur suivante lors de la rception des donnes :


> Une requte d'envoi ou de rception de donnes n'a pas t autorise car le socket n'est pas connect et (lors de l'envoi sur un socket.... .


Alors que j'ai bien pris soin de faire socket.Bind(ipe) - o ipe=l'instance de mon IPEndpoint();
voici le code :



```

```

Merci.

----------


## antoine.debyser

Bonjour,

Juste pour etre sur : "192.168.1.80" c'est bien ton ip local, pas l'ip de la machine distante avec laquel tu veux communiquer?

----------


## devvanjier

Bonjour Antoine,
Oui 192.168.1.80 est bien l'IP de la machine locale pas celle de qui l'application est sens recevoir des donnes.

----------


## devvanjier

Je viens de trouver la solution au problme. Il me fallait plutt crire  la place de ceci :


```

```

il fallait crire :


```

```

et recevoir les dionnes avec le socket "client". Cequi revient  :


```

```

ca marche  merveille. Je crois que j'tais trop fatigu pour vouloir recevoir des donnes avec un socket autre que celui sur lequel le client s'est connect. Merci bien Antoine et a+
 ::ccool::

----------

